# albino tiger oscars



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

haz anyone no any thing boute tout hem plz help me :welcome1:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Daniel of lukendaniel fame has one, PM him and im sure he will help.: victory:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Need atleast 75gal and will probably kill anything it is in with, except armoured catfish


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

oscars are gonna need at LEAST a 4ft tank. Preferably much bigger. They aren't agressive, just greedy, anything small enough to fit in their mouth (and they have big mouths) is basically gone. They won't 'kill everything except amoured catfish' like esfa says. Thats rubbish, I've kept oscars with loads of different fish and never had problems. They aren't like many of the other fish in the cichlid family which will fight just for the hell of it. In a big tank you can have a very good community of fish. Stuff like silver dollars, silver sharks, bigish catfish. even some of the barbs, t-barbs, tinfoils, large tigers can be kept with these. They will move stuff around in the tank so everything must be secure. Need loads of filtration, so a big external filter is really a must. Temps of 24-30 are ok, and standard tropical chemistry is fine. They are prone to hole in the head which is caused by poor water quality so keep the ammonia and nitrite to 0 and nitrate as low as possible. feeding wise, decent quality cichlid pellets, Hikari Gold is fantastic stuff, avoid aquarian and king british, quite high in fats and oils which is bad for your fish and leaves an oily film on the surface of the water. Meaty foods like mussels, prawns, whitebait. don't feed things like beefheart as again it is very fatty. When they are small, flake is ok but pellets are ideal, easy to regulate the amount and if you use a good one then the growth rate can be mental. They can potentially hit 14-15inches in length, 12-13 is more common. Should grow quickly in any case though, so if they aren't growing check your water chemistry, up the feeding and watch their behaviour.

Good luck though, quite a cool fish, can be tamed quite well. If you need any more help drop me a PM or something


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

What i meant is that in a 75gal they will probably kill everything due to their need of a large territory. 

when you get into bigger tanks, you can start keeping other large chichlids in with them, like green terrors etc.

I have heard many stories about them turning nasty, so I wouldn't keep them with anything like silver sharks, who couldnt hold their own. Just my own opinion, though.


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

i had 1 a few years ago in a 100g was fine with my plec but would attack anything half its size some fish they seem to get on better with than others the bigger the tank the more room and there for wont be as aggressive and you could have different fish with 1 your looking at 100g min


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*plec*

would thay kill a plec becuse my plec died the other day 4 no reson....:2wallbang: 
and iv got an asian bumblebee cat fish


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

berber skink boy said:


> would thay kill a plec becuse my plec died the other day 4 no reson....:2wallbang:
> and iv got an asian bumblebee cat fish


If the plec was new, it was probably starved.

The bumblebee would _probably _be okay. Depends on if there are enough hiding places for him, where the oscar cant reach. 

What size tank?


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*thx*

my plec was eating cucumba and tomato and fish food and i seen hm eat and the bumlebee has lots of places to hide but thay seem 2 get on well and my tank is about 4 foot : victory:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

berber skink boy said:


> my plec was eating cucumba and tomato and fish food and i seen hm eat and the bumlebee has lots of places to hide but thay seem 2 get on well and my tank is about 4 foot : victory:


cool. i'd say get two bristlenose plecs, and then with the bumblebee cat and the oscar, you will be fully stocked. :no1:


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*i like them*

how big do thay get?
I like the albino:mf_dribble:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

berber skink boy said:


> how big do thay get?
> I like the albino:mf_dribble:


About 5" :whistling2:

They are really good algae eaters lol


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*cool*

would u recommend any other plecs or what bout a coridorus? soz if spelt wrong?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

the trouble with bristle noses is that they are quite slow growing and your oscar s likely to over take them in size, corydoras would get eaten. Big plecs are safe with plecs but are generally lazy and become increasingly poor algae eaters. Synondontis species of catfish are good tank mates for oscars. The reason things like barbs and silver sharks are generally left alone by oscars is that they do not see them as competition for territory, put in other cichlids and the story changes, not that you cannot have a well thought out cichlid community in a large enough tank, you just have to do a bit of home work about which types are likely to work out.


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*plec*

im am stil geting a plec


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

ern79 said:


> the trouble with bristle noses is that they are quite slow growing and your oscar s likely to over take them in size, corydoras would get eaten. Big plecs are safe with plecs but are generally lazy and become increasingly poor algae eaters. Synondontis species of catfish are good tank mates for oscars. The reason things like barbs and silver sharks are generally left alone by oscars is that they do not see them as competition for territory, put in other cichlids and the story changes, not that you cannot have a well thought out cichlid community in a large enough tank, you just have to do a bit of home work about which types are likely to work out.


but a problem with other plecs like commons and gibbis, is that they get over 12" and need a VERY large tank. and other small plecs are usually quite expensive, and if te oscar turned nasty, you wouldnt wanna lose them.


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*i no*

i no im geting a 6 foot tank in about 4 months so i should be allright :no1:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

berber skink boy said:


> i no im geting a 6 foot tank in about 4 months so i should be allright :no1:


oh fair enough, i'd go with a common plec, then. :mf_dribble:


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*thx*

that wat i had anyway would a pufer live wiv my fish


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

berber skink boy said:


> that wat i had anyway would a pufer live wiv my fish


nope, not a chance in hell lol. there are only a few freshwater puffers, most being far too small, or far too large. or far too rare. anyway, they are very aggressive.

Best to keep puffers in a species tank.


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*thx*

thx m8 u told me :lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

welcome. :lol2:


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*lol*

:whistling2:wat els would u recamend 4 me 2 have


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Oscar*

I used to have a large tiger oscar in a roughly 5ft tank and id say that you wouldnt want any other fish in with it. It was a beast, it could move massive rocks and would rip out any plants real or plastic. If it got in a mood it could easily knock the metal lid off the tank and literaly a couple of feet across the room. It was a great fish though and i wish i had hung onto it but i was young and didnt really understand the care it needed. lots of cleaning out because they are messy buggers. On the plus side though it was a beautiful fish with a real personality, when it was sleeping it would go a really pale colour almost white, but if it got pissed off it would rase the fins on the top of its head and go really dark colours. 
Just my experiences really and i am in no way a fish expert.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

get your tank first before you start getting fish. What happens if you get all these fish and then can't get the tank for some reason? Not fair on you or the fish.

But once you get the 6 footer get something like nicaraguense, some kind of geophagus, or one of the smaller aequidens species. They are all pretty awesome cichlids.

Some of the snakeheads (Channa Sp) are pretty cool, or polypterus sp.

I personally wouldn't bother with gibbies or common plecs, really aren't worth it IMO. If your gonna get a big pleco why not get a good looking one? Scobiancistrus are pretty cool, or the phantoms plecs, blue ones are cool.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

or about 500 neon tetra's :whistling2:

could look quite interesting


----------



## chameleon mans sis Kim (Feb 9, 2008)

*sad news ...*



alpharoyals said:


> or about 500 neon tetra's :whistling2:
> 
> could look quite interesting


haha now that would be good to see. i used to have an angel fish and my dad put a lot of neon tetras in that cost him quite a bit and the angel fish ate the lot. haha. :lol2:

sadly to annouce ... my nephew berber skin boy ... his fish all passed away the other day

im not sure what caused it but he was quite distraught about it. i think he will be getting some more fish but not sure what yet. 
any reasons why all his fish suddenly died? the pet shop we got them froom isnt too bad but not the greatest. apart from that he seemed to be doing everything right. 
just thought i would inform you all as he doesnt have a computer he mainly uses my brothers or mine when im back from uni to post on here. 
so i thought i would get some advice for him and pass it on till he finds this post. 
thanks all x :flrt:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

as far as cichlids go, oscars aren't very aggressive... they are wimps really... they just like to eat. they are tough fish.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

chameleon mans sis Kim said:


> sadly to annouce ... my nephew berber skin boy ... his fish all passed away the other day
> 
> im not sure what caused it but he was quite distraught about it. i think he will be getting some more fish but not sure what yet.
> any reasons why all his fish suddenly died?


thermometer failure?
water chemistry wrong?

Could be a couple of reasons but its probably best to check the water quality before adding anymore fish.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

chameleon mans sis Kim said:


> haha now that would be good to see. i used to have an angel fish and my dad put a lot of neon tetras in that cost him quite a bit and the angel fish ate the lot. haha. :lol2:
> 
> sadly to annouce ... my nephew berber skin boy ... his fish all passed away the other day
> 
> ...


 study the nitrogen cycle......


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> study the nitrogen cycle......


+1

Read my pinned topic. :no1:

Woo for self-advertising. :whistling2:


----------

